# Injectable b12 preworkout, Anyone try it?



## Magnus82 (Dec 7, 2013)

We all know the benefits of b12, but has anyone used it specifically for preworkout.  Since I cant take stims, I was doing research for alternatives.  I found b12 can be great preworkout so tonight I used 2000mcg of syntheamin.  I was impressed.  Good clean energy, minor rep increase on most lifts, noticeable shorter recovery time in between sets.  Never really felt gassed.  I log all lifts through jefit so I know all my lifts as well as time in between sets and something was different.  I will be giving it a try again tomorrow to rule out placebo.   Pretty sure I will be getting the buy 2 get one free offer.  Anyone else try this for preworkout?


----------



## tripletotal (Dec 7, 2013)

Good idea, Magnus. I've got some synthelamin around here. Think I'll try it out tomorrow.


----------



## chrisr116 (Dec 7, 2013)

Interesting. Keep us posted.


----------



## jacked391 (Dec 7, 2013)

Yeah magnus very interesting. I do b12 but not pre/wo. Do notice boost day of inj. But that bout it.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Dec 7, 2013)

Very interested also as I could see this a great supp for Pling.

Hawk


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 7, 2013)

tripletotal said:


> Good idea, Magnus. I've got some synthelamin around here. Think I'll try it oto tomorrow.



Let me know how it works for you.   I likea little boost but can't sleep if I use them.  Going to give it a try again tonight and see how it goes.   Sure helped on legs and back,  we will see with chest and shoulders! .


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 7, 2013)

Exercise with Vitamin B12
A good workout depletes energy, water and minerals. You begin to replenish these within 15 minutes by eating simple carbohydrates such as fruit or juice. But vitamins work over a longer time. If you take vitamin B12 before or after your workout, you will not notice the benefits immediately. According to the Linus Pauling Institute, two enzymes use B12 for function. One of them—methionine synthase—is important in keeping DNA and RNA from promoting cancer. The other enzyme plays a critical role in exercise by producing energy from fats and proteins. This enzyme also assists in the synthesis of hemoglobin, which carries oxygen in red blood cells. These processes take several hours to days to transpire. So over the long term adequate B12 is important to your workout. That is the function of vitamin B12?



Forming red blood cells


Perhaps the most well-known function of B12 involves its role in the development of red blood cells. As red blood cells mature, they require information provided by molecules of DNA. (DNA, or deoxyribose nucleic acid, is the substance in the nucleus of our cells which contains genetic information.) Without B12, synthesis of DNA becomes defective, and so does the information needed for red blood cell formation. The cells become oversized and poorly shaped, and begin to function ineffectively, a condition called pernicious anemia. More often than not, pernicious anemia isn't caused by a lack of B12 itself, but by a lack of intrinsic factor -- the stomach-made protein required for the absorption of B12.

Developing nerve cells


A second major function of B12, less clearly understood than the first, involves its participation in the development of nerve cells. A coating which encloses the nerves -- called the myelin sheath -- forms less successfully whenever B12 is deficient. Although the vitamin plays an indirect role in this process, supplementation of B12 has been shown to be effective in relieving pain and other symptoms in a variety of nervous system disorders.

Other roles for vitamin B12


Protein -- the component of food required for growth and repair of cells -- depends upon B12 for proper cycling through the body. Many of protein's key components, called amino acids, become unavailable for use in the absence of B12. Since one of the steps in carbohydrate and fat processing requires B12 for its completion, insufficiency of the vitamin can also affect the movement of carbohydrates and fats through the body. 

.


----------



## Boomboom (Dec 7, 2013)

I mix B12 into every injection with short esters. With long esters 3 times a week.  I use the vet grade stuff that is b12, b6 ect.  Mostly cuz it is really cheap.


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 7, 2013)

I have some of that too but the highest concentration I could find is 100mcg/ml.  That's 20ml compared to the 1ml synthelamin.   What concentration do you have?


----------



## Boomboom (Dec 7, 2013)

1000mcg/ml in a 100ml bottle.  It is 1000mcg combination b vitamins in 100ml bottle. Here is the make up:

Vitamin B-Complex Injectable Ingredients (per mL): Thiamine hydrochloride (B1) 12.5 mg, riboflavin (B2) (as riboflavin 5' phosphate sodium) 2 mg, niacinamide (B3) 12.5 mg, d-Panthenol (B5) 5 mg, pyridoxine hydrochloride (B6) 5 mg, cyanocobalamin (B12) 5 mcg, citric acid 0.5% w/v, benzyl alcohol (preservative) 1.5% v/v


----------



## ASHOP (Dec 9, 2013)

jacked391 said:


> Yeah magnus very interesting. I do b12 but not pre/wo. Do notice boost day of inj. But that bout it.



Definitely interesting. I really like B12. Maye have to start doing mine before workouts.


----------



## sage74 (Dec 9, 2013)

Boomboom said:


> 1000mcg/ml in a 100ml bottle.  It is 1000mcg combination b vitamins in 100ml bottle. Here is the make up:
> 
> Vitamin B-Complex Injectable Ingredients (per mL): Thiamine hydrochloride (B1) 12.5 mg, riboflavin (B2) (as riboflavin 5' phosphate sodium) 2 mg, niacinamide (B3) 12.5 mg, d-Panthenol (B5) 5 mg, pyridoxine hydrochloride (B6) 5 mg, cyanocobalamin (B12) 5 mcg, citric acid 0.5% w/v, benzyl alcohol (preservative) 1.5% v/v



My horses love durvet.


----------



## Boomboom (Dec 9, 2013)

Sorry bout posting the name of the product.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 9, 2013)

2000mcg and slin combo.. and sythetek is better $ for $ than  a pet grade .I was out ..till now.. 
Read labels carefully. Many vet grade products have blood thinners and other nasty shit u don't want to inject..

Sage you forgot caution on bottle..
Anaphylactogenesis to  Thiamine over 50mg..

1-2 ml per 100lbs.. so 4 ml if u weigh 200lbs..50mg of Thiamine then. Wow..


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 9, 2013)

Good point iron, always looking out!   Tried it again yesterday morning.   Trained chest, shoulders, and bis.   Now I am certainly not one to train in the am but lifts and energy were still great.   I am really liking this as I have never been one to have great muscular endurance.   I am low volume/high frequency guy and it's working well but am tempted to try some volume training.   Jut don't want to stop.   Going to stick it out for a couple more months to better assess and would also like to add in some preworkout melatonin.   If all goes well, maybe closer I will give volume training a run.   Going to train legs tonight again and see how it goes.  Pretty excited and will post on it later.   Squats will be the true test!


----------



## jacked391 (Dec 9, 2013)

Mags hit a ml of b12 before wo. Def felt a bit more boost. Like u said time will tell.


----------



## Sully (Dec 9, 2013)

Isn't the Synthelamin a really long estered B12 for slow time release? I thought it would take a few days to really feel the effects of it.


----------



## jacked391 (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm straight b12 sully no blend 1000mcg/ml bro. Been doing mornings an does give boost. Tonight was first pre wo boot


----------



## Sully (Dec 10, 2013)

But, someone did say they were using Synthelamin right? Isn't that sorta like using Test C before a workout and thinking it's giving u a boost?


----------



## srd1 (Dec 10, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> 2000mcg and slin combo.. and sythetek is better $ for $ than  a pet grade .I was out ..till now..
> Read labels carefully. Many vet grade products have blood thinners and other nasty shit u don't want to inject..
> 
> Sage you forgot caution on bottle..
> ...



Shit IB good lookin out brother Ive been using the vet grade stuff because of ease of access to it didnt realize it had blood thinners in it reeeeally appreciate the heads up man.


----------



## sage74 (Dec 10, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> 2000mcg and slin combo.. and sythetek is better $ for $ than  a pet grade .I was out ..till now..
> Read labels carefully. Many vet grade products have blood thinners and other nasty shit u don't want to inject..
> 
> Sage you forgot caution on bottle..
> ...



Iron built I wasn't joking my horses love it! I just recognized the the ingredients list from the poster and knew it was durvet lol!


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 10, 2013)

:sSig_lol3:



sage74 said:


> Iron built I wasn't joking my horses love it! I just recognized the the ingredients list from the poster and knew it was durvet lol!


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 10, 2013)

Lil' Sully said:


> But, someone did say they were using Synthelamin right? Isn't that sorta like using Test C before a workout and thinking it's giving u a boost?



You are correct and I should clarify.  I have both and used synthelamin the first night and straight yesterday morning and will do again tonight.   Surprisingly  the synthelamin did give a boost as well.   Ideally one would think straight wouldbe best for this purpose.  Synthelamin contains 2 kinds of b12 and i am not sure if both forms  are so release or how buffered they are but 2 hrs per and it did work.  I will repeat workouts soon with the straight and give feedback.


----------



## Sully (Dec 10, 2013)

Magnus, when u say straight, are you talking about the low concentration vet grade B12 that was being discussed before?


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 10, 2013)

Lil' Sully said:


> Magnus, when u say straight, are you talking about the low concentration vet grade B12 that was being discussed before?



I got some higher concentration vet grade. 1000mg/ml


----------



## tripletotal (Dec 10, 2013)

I always feel "up" the day I use Synthelamin. Like what coffee used to do for me.

I used it the other morning a few hours pre-training and it gave me a nice boost.


----------



## PreacherMan (Dec 11, 2013)

I used B-12 while on active duty for boosts before fitness tests.  Really gives a good boost, and it lasts a few days afterward which was a big plus.


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks for sharing guys!  I have used it 4 times now,  ruled out placebo,  and am love G the boost.  This seems to be a great alternative to stims and has many other benefits.


----------



## jacked391 (Dec 11, 2013)

Liking this I have seen  a boost in energy while doing wo. Think this is a keeper. Mags I have seen post about trouble sleeping? When. I wo at night after work i have had no prob sleeping. Kinda funny i have seen a diff between morning b12 inj and pre wo inj.


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 11, 2013)

jacked391 said:


> Liking this I have seenen  a boost in energy while. hile doing woThink this is a keeper. Mags I have seen post about trouble sleeping? When. I wo at night after work i have had no prob sleeping. Kinda funny i have seen a diff between morning b12 inj and pre wo inj.



Definitely a difference taking it pre workout. I was having trouble sleeping when I would try stims.   I also work out late and this would disrupt my sleep.   The b12 seems to have no effect on my sleep which is great . It's definitely a different kind of energy.  Very smooth, almost "on demand", but seems equally as effective without the jitters and increased heart rate.


----------



## Sully (Dec 11, 2013)

I might have to give it a try. I can't do preworkout drinks anymore cuz I've become too sensitive to caffeine and other stims. 200mg of caffeine in the morning and I feel like hell for the next 3 days. Plus I piss every 10 minutes for the rest of the day. I've been looking for something to give me a boost as a preworkout, so this might be the ticket. 

Magnus, which do u prefer? The vet grade or the Synthelamin?


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 11, 2013)

Honestly can't tell the difference.   If I were doing volume or training 4 or more days a week I would say unbuffered at 1000mg/day for starters and and adjust from there.   To me 2000mg Synthelamin felt the same as 1000mg of unbuffered.   May try a little more on leg night.  And yeah,  iI certainly don't pissing 3 times a workout and 5 more times after I go to sleep.


----------



## chester420 (Dec 12, 2013)

how long bf workout do you take it. ive taken b12 over the yrs and it never seemed to make a big difference anywhere,,,,ive tried diff doses and at diff times, nothing really stuck out as awesome to me. might give this a try since i still have a big jug of vet grade left.


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 14, 2013)

I have tried both synthelamin @2000mcg and regular [email protected] at 30min, 1hr, and 2hr marks. I would have to say the 2hr mark is best. This timing works well with test suspension.


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 14, 2013)

I remembered I had some 250ml jugs of B complex some where and found one. Ihad some straight 12 too but shit who knows where. anyway i'm reading this complex label and it's lower dose only 100mcg of 12  100 b1 5 b2 100 niacinamide10 b6 10 d-panthenol. Couldn't remeber why I bought these
then it came to me I use to get these when I was on the border to claer my head and get rid of hangovers after a nite out in boys town in nuevo. 
3 cc of that and a quart of water to chug hangover was gone in about 
5 mins. Given the choice I'd opt for the the human grade synthelamin.
I'm much more cautious in my later years.... Ther was a B complex with minerals inj I used decades ago that was awesome but can't recall name anymore. B12 dies sharpen me up a bit . Hey big Mag why can no use stims? 
Thanks ... T...


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 14, 2013)

Lol, that will do it!  I stay away from stims cause they disrupt my sleep so bad.   I am a hyper responder to most things so by working out at night,  stims is a big no no.   I even tried them in the morning and it messed with me.   Needless to say,  the night I tried redbull/vodka was a very bad idea!


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 15, 2013)

Ok,  had my first repeat workout.  On my last set of dips last time was bw+140 for 8.  Tonight was bw+155 for 10. This is a very big jump for me.  But this isn't where it really shines for me.  My muscular endurance has always been very poor so the smaller iisolatinglifts at the end of my workouts would suffer.   Now they have improved considerably even with me doing drop sets on my big compound lifts.   I am going to stick with this for a couple more weeks before adding melatonin.   Hopefully this will help as well.


----------



## Jim550 (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm really liking the Synthelamin, this is the first time I've used inj B-12 but definitely will continue to do so.  I've yet to try it pre-workout but will try it out this week.


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 30, 2013)

Jim550 said:


> I'm really liking the Synthelamin, this is the first time I've used j B-12 but definitely will continue to do so.  I've yet to try it pre-workout but will try it out this week.



let me know what you think of it pre workout. It is really help me with muscular endurance, which has led to overall strength gains. It has become a staple for my preworkout regiment.


----------

